# Whatsit Feb. 9



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

Where's Ron????


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 9, 2012)

It looks oddly familiar...  All I can think of right now is a stapler...


----------



## Dracaena (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I guess it's a USB stick.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 9, 2012)

I bet that's it...  Yup, just looked at one, lol.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 9, 2012)

Lil Jon's grill?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> Well, I guess it's a USB stick.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Lil Jon's grill?



That's quite the George Foreman he's got in his mouth!


----------

